# Dell inspiron 1501, не стартует х-сервер

## vovantux

Не могу правильно сконфигурировать конфиг х-сервера на новой установке. X -configure не срабатывает вообще, срабатывают только: aticonfig и xorg -textmode. Но всё-равно не выходит. Видео ATI . Пытаюсь заставить работать с закрытыми дровами. Может есть у кого-нибудь такой-же ноут ? Если да то поделитесь конфигом пожалуйста, а я его под себя адаптирую. Возможно это связано с моим ядром или с тем что х-сервер без hal . У кого вышло, отпишитесь пожалуйста.  :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## Loryk

У меня ноут точно такой модели (уже давно на нем генту). Работают приприетарные дрова (ati-drivers). Конфликты которые были в основном возникали из-за проблем совместимости совта, например стоит часть кедов 4.0 и часть 4.2 при загрузке выходит - опа ... но только в режиме Direct Rendering. Можешь отписать проблемму подробней? Я сейчас не возле ноута и не могу скинуть хorg, но он чуть ли не дефолтовый, проблемы встречались только с wifi, и точпадом который для новых иксов нужно было в хале правила прописывать, так все работает на ура ... Если чаво мой скайп sh_viktor отпиши на него попробую помочь

----------

